# Homeland Security on guard for 'right-wing extremists'



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

http://www.worldnetdaily.com/?pageId=94803


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I was wondering when this was going to happen uke:


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

yep, they will be out in force to control the Tea Party crowds tomorrow.
Obama cannot accept criticisim for his policies, even peacful protesters will be banded as extremists.......anyone still think Obama isn't the next Hitler??


----------



## wish2hunt (Apr 3, 2009)

Hitler  ???...No...Anti-Christ :evil: ???...Maybe.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Oooooooooooooh, Homeland security is going to be looking for us. Local worshipers may have already turned us in.


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

ACORN CRACKER









For "acorn season" it might open tomorrow!

:beer:


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

This is what we should all be concerned about:

*"The report warned law enforcement agencies to watch for suspicious individuals who may have bumper stickers for third-party political candidates such as Ron Paul, Bob Barr and Chuck Baldwin.

It further warned law enforcement to watch out for individuals with "radical" ideologies based on Christian views, such as opposing illegal immigration, abortion and federal taxes."
*

What the F*#* country is this anyway? :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Come on guys.........You knew this was coming when you voted for him.


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

zogman said:


> Come on guys.........You knew this was coming when you voted for him.


Huh?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

My Dept must not have been on the list as I didn't have that DHS memo cross my desk. Chief advises he hasn't gotten it either. Based on that threat assessment, pretty much everyone here at my agency should be on the list...

In fact, I think it's probably a safe bet that DHS keeps tabs on Sportmen's forums like Nodak and most likely have all ready tracked/documented our IPs, if not actually identified & built intelligence on us individually.

Reminds me of a line from the old Walt Kelly political cartoon "Pogo", when Pogo the Possum said "*we have met the enemy and he is us*". In fact, that's my new signature...


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

NDTerminator said:


> In fact, I think it's probably a safe bet that DHS keeps tabs on Sportmen's forums like Nodak and most likely have all ready tracked/documented our IPs, if not actually identified & built intelligence on us individually.


You can bet on that one.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

That line that Hannity uses jokingly may not be that funny soon.

Can't remember exactly, but it's something like: conservatives in exhile, or conservative underground in exhile.

Maybe if we were bombers like Obama's bud Bill Ayers the libs wouldn't worry about us so much. Man, that's got to put me on the list.

Is there a liberal around (who's brain isn't swimming in drug spiked latte) that is still happy with Obama.


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

Plainsman said:


> Is there a liberal around (who's brain isn't swimming in drug spiked latte) that is still happy with Obama.


Haven't seen Ryan on here for awhile oke: :stirpot:


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Whistler31 said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a liberal around (who's brain isn't swimming in drug spiked latte) that is still happy with Obama.
> ...


:rollin:


----------

